# Does anyone know anything about St Lawrence College



## rqc1972 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have heard great things about the school, I just wondered if anyone here could corroborate them.


----------



## BPJD91 (Oct 5, 2012)

I went there for a year before they moved to their new site. I don't remember much but they were well funded and the teachers were very good. If you have any specific questions I'll try and remember the answers aha!


----------



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

I went there too for 4 years...it was a long time ago but my junior brother finish last year so i can ask him more...what do you want to know exactly?


----------

